# Grand Canyon



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Never having been to the Grand Canyon, any advice on which is better North or South rim if we only have time for one? Also, I have looked into the Skywalk, they said it will open end of March. Is it closer to the South rim? Would be interested on hearing opinions on it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve been to the south 3 times to only look, next year from Zion, I plan on the north view. 26 years ago when I drove from the south side to the north side (not a short ride) in April, the north was under almost 8 ft of snow so the roads were closed.

Looking forward myself to the answer to your question.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg will probably be able to help you.

Tami


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Rob, the skywalk is closer to the South Rim on an Indian reservation that overlooks the western GC. Although the rims are only 20+ miles apart geographically, they are over 100 miles apart by road. The North Rim is only open May through October due to heavy snows. There is a great NPS campground at Jacob Lake, which is about 30 miles north of the North Rim. The South Rim has a couple of campgrounds too.
The North Rim is 1000' higher than the South, and most people feel it's prettier. There are far fewer people visiting the North Rim each year because it is more remote. At the South Rim during high tourist season, you will see tons of people and tourist buses everywhere. Both are majestic. I backpack the Canyon for five or six days every April, and it's my favorite place on earth.
For all the folks going to the Utah Rally, the North Rim will be much closer to visit.

Have fun!!
John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I mentioned to my dh that I would like to visit the Skywalk during the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally and he said no way would he walk out onto that thing!
I think it would be amazing...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m with him


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

We did the North Rim, Lake Powell, Zion circuit this past summer. Having been to the South Rim twice before, we felt the view from the North Rim was not as spectacular. However, if the North Rim choice means you'll go to Zion then that is the easy choice. We were blown away by the beauty of Zion canyon. The kids couldn't wait each day to try another hike into the canyon or up the river. Good luck.

Richard


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just found this: Grand Canyon Skywalk


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I have only visited the south rim and so I can't personally compare to the north. Many people like the north rim if for nothing else it has much less traffic. The view from the south is beautiful so I don't think you will be disappointed. The south is easier to get to from many parts and it does get busy with tour buses and visitors. The Trailer Village campground at the south rim has full hook ups too.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We just got back Dec 30th from the GC. We, of course, went to the South rim because, as already mentioned, the Northern rim was closed. We chose to use a tour company for our trip in because we wanted to know the best places to go for views. Boy was it worth every penny we paid! That tour guide told us sooooo much stuff that we could barely absorb it all. He took us to at least 5 stops along the Canyon where we could get different views and we were able to even see the Painted Desert at one of the last stops and Little Colorado gorge. I hope you enjoy your visit. We sure did. It was snowy even on the Southern rim and windier than you would think, but absolutely amazing.

Darlene


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We just got back from GC this past week!







It was incredible, and not crowded!!!









We camped at the Grand Canyon Railroad RV Park in Williams and then took the train the next morning to the Canyon. It was a fun way to go see it for the kids. It is a nice RV park for a quickie visit like we did, but not if you want to commune with nature. We stayed there because it was for a 2 day stop at the GC on the way home from California.

The train trip included a hot lunch at the Canyon and then a tour bus ride to several look-out spots.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I mentioned to my dh that I would like to visit the Skywalk during the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally and he said no way would he walk out onto that thing!
> I think it would be amazing...


I agree with him


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The south side has more lookouts and tourists and fewer trees so the views are more open. Either way you can't go wrong. If you are phyisically capable take some time to hike down one of the trails into the canyon. A different world once you get below the rim just remind yourself on the way down that at some point you have to go back up. A very strenuous and all day hike to the bottom and back - but wonderful. Bright Angel is not as steep and has more water stops. South Kaibab is more steep - okay going down, bad coming out.

Jared


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been to both. Liked the North Rim MUCH better. Less people, thus easier to get around. When I was there there was a CG, likely still do. I tented, but don't remember hookups. If you go to the North Rim check CG's on site.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The North Rim is less crowded and cooler. That being said, if you want to stand on the edge and look down into the canyon, head for the south. Most pictures of the canyon I have seen are south rim. The north is almost a different canyon altogether. Better see both and form your own opinions!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I think Nathan has a point. The only way you are going to KNOW is to go to both sides!


----------

